# Intrest Check



## Serpion8 (Jul 17, 2012)

Hey everyone.

This will be my second RP to date and i hope i can impress 

Inspired by the new physic disciplines i was wondering if anyone would be intrested in a RP that had 6 or more physkers from various races, namely IG, SM, Eldar and SOB. If you think of others let me know.

So there would be at least one for each disciplne and they would do some dangerous mission into the Warp/Eye of Terror.

So what does everybody think??


----------



## Lord Commander Solus (Jul 26, 2012)

I imagine running a roleplay where everybody can use psychic powers could get difficult to manage. It's easy to put a limit on the effects of a boltgun round, but psykers? The only limit is the player's imagination, so things could get out of hand.

Also, mixing races could make things even more complicated. It's hard to explain a strike force of Imperials and Xenos working together normally, let alone when they're all psykers. And if you plan to run Imperial Guard psykers alongside Space Marines, they'll be woefully underpowered in comparison. Not to mention the fact that Librarians tend to stick with their chapter as they're a rare commodity. Primaris Psykers not so much, but still not likely something a commander would commit to a joint operation with xenos.

I'm not saying it's impossible, here, but it would need a great deal of explanation. I think both making it a joint-race force as well as an all psyker force is... ambitious. I know I wouldn't try it myself anyway. :laugh:


----------



## Serpion8 (Jul 17, 2012)

good points there LCS, thank you.

Now in terms of power limiters, each pysker would only be able to use one physic discipline, thus limiting him to 7 powers. And in terms of different races, i was going to make this be set as a last ditch attempt to stop Chaos.


----------



## Archaon18 (Feb 17, 2012)

Serpion8 said:


> good points there LCS, thank you.
> 
> Now in terms of power limiters, each pysker would only be able to use one physic discipline, thus limiting him to 7 powers. And in terms of different races, i was going to make this be set as a last ditch attempt to stop Chaos.


  I think that one of the key aspects of powers is the wide range of abilities that they can manifest. Maybe a good idea would be to have a way to 'craft' powers like mixing two together?


----------



## tyranno the destroyer (Nov 23, 2010)

I might join If I could make a convincing physker. I have only ever played as a physker once and I was a chaos sorcerer. But I suppose I might be able to make a Warlock from the eldar.


----------

